# **Bowtech Enters the Cage!!**



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Matt :

any idea which BowTech is Tims weapon ???

100++++ lb. ALLY ???

just wonderin'  




great PIC


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> Matt :
> 
> any idea which BowTech is Tims weapon ???


Pretty sure Tim is going to be shooting a 32" draw length 70# Commander with a loop.
Unless they rework the rigging to get more draw length for him.....I think he's actually a 33" draw length.

Obviously at 33" draw length you don't really need to shoot heavy poundage.:wink:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

That's awesome! I was just thinking the other day that it would be cool if Bowtech sponsored the UFC. 

Great going guys! I am definately going to try to catch that fight! :thumbs_up

rick


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Cool!

He seems to carry himself well and with class. Should be a good venture for the both of you.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Two things you don't really know about Royce Gracie and the other heroes of the UFC:

How would any of them fare against somebody like Marciano or Mike Tyson in his heyday when he was well trained, who could really take one of their heads right off with a single punch?

How would any of them fare against somebody like Tashihiko Koga or Isao Okano, who knew the other 95% of judo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrmIrPyTwiI


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*postive roll model*

i'm not downing them because that is where the money is probably, but why not choose a more positive role model, isn't there enough violence out there already?


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

jjambow said:


> why not choose a more positive role model, isn't there enough violence out there already?


Good point, but you have to realize that its every bit as technical and precise, if not more so, than swinging a club or throwing a curve ball.


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

grouse said:


> Good point, but you have to realize that its every bit as technical and precise, if not more so, than swinging a club or throwing a curve ball.


I agree with UFC being as technical as other sports.

I also think that this is a good thing. More companies need to advertise outside hunting and archery to pull in more people. Bowhunting is getting less and less popular, and we need to draw in more people, and I'm glad Bowtech is taking the initiative to do so.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

exactly how does ufc and bullriding promote and tie to archery? don't get the point? seems like they are advertising in really weird ways? oh well, i'm not the marketing director...


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I dont htink there is a direct tie in, but I like the idea of trying to capture a new segment of folks and get them interested in archery. I think we all want to see archery grow.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

You'd think that at some point the martial arts crowd might in fact get interested in archery. One ultimate martial arts type thing is these archery contests you see in Mongolia on horseback at 40 mph, which was the basic idea of Chengis Khan's light cavalry. 

Those kinds of bows can in fact be had on ebay now from at least two European vendors, modern materials of course.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> exactly how does ufc and bullriding promote and tie to archery? don't get the point? seems like they are advertising in really weird ways? oh well, I'm not the marketing director...


 Marketing archery only to core archers or bowhunters is the same as preaching only to the choir........:wink:


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

medved said:


> Two things you don't really know about Royce Gracie and the other heroes of the UFC:
> 
> How would any of them fare against somebody like Marciano or Mike Tyson in his heyday when he was well trained, who could really take one of their heads right off with a single punch?
> 
> ...



Neither Marciano nor Tyson would last one round with a good MMA fighter at the same weight.

Yes, these boxers did hit hard while in their prime, 

But, they have been taking shots from other boxers wearing those huge padded boxing gloves.

The gloves used in MMA have next to no padding, and their sole purpouse is to protect the fighters knuckles from being broken.

The first time any boxer was hit by a Chuck Liddell overhand right, a Mirko Cro Cop left kick, or picked up and slammed by Matt Hughes or Rampage Jackson, or tied up by Randy Coutoure the reality would set in that they weren't in a boxing match, and the fight would be over.

Just ask Marcus Davis, a very successfull boxer who is in the process of become a fairly good MMA fighter.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I think reaching out into other sports like the PBR and the UFC is very smart and also good for Bowtech as well as all of Archery. Good Luck Tim!!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

If I'm a diehard bowtech guy, does this mean I have to become a Tim fan also?  I really cant stand the guy. In my opinion he is overrated.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Makes more sense to let the combatants have BowTechs in the cage with them and smack each other over the head with them. You gotta be kidding me right? Bow Tech is really showing their desperation. Give me a break. This gives archery the kind of exposure it doesn`t need. If you want to advertise to someone besides bow hunters advertise to potential target archers. This is moronic.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

jgd2305 said:


> Neither Marciano nor Tyson would last one round with a good MMA fighter at the same weight.
> 
> Yes, these boxers did hit hard while in their prime,
> 
> ...



Not to hijack, but I have to say this.

You make a good point that a good MMA guy would win a MMA fight against a good boxer. As they should. But that is only in a MMA/Octagon setting.

But do you seriously believe that Tim Sylvia or Liddell could outbox Tyson, Lewis, Ali, etc? Do you seriously believe that someone like GSP or Hughes could outbox Oscar De La Hoya of Pretty Boy Floyd? What do you think would happen if one of those guys would hit someone with those tiny gloves?

Get real.

In a boxing match those guys would destroy any MMA guy out there. As well as in a MMA match, the MMA guy would take the boxer down and choke him out in less that a minute.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> If you want to advertise to someone besides bow hunters advertise to potential target archers. This is moronic.


 I got to agree . 


> meanv2 I think reaching out into other sports like the PBR and the UFC is very smart and also good for Bowtech as well as all of Archery


 How ?
plain & simple HOW ?


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this is bashing but i have to do it anyway.  A company with stupid looking bows sponsering a really stupid sport... its a perfect match.


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

However i don't care that they are trying to influence more people into archery... have to give them some credit


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

deadx said:


> Makes more sense to let the combatants have BowTechs in the cage with them and smack each other over the head with them. You gotta be kidding me right? Bow Tech is really showing their desperation. Give me a break. This gives archery the kind of exposure it doesn`t need. If you want to advertise to someone besides bow hunters advertise to potential target archers. This is moronic.



You do realize that these fights are seen by millions of people right?

Surely you are not saying that folks barbaric enough to watch or participate in this type of activity could not possibly be target archers?

Hey, maybe they could violate rules at major shooting events, and then blow everybody off when confronted with the violation. 

Oh, thats right, we ALREADY have that going on.:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

BradMc26 said:


> Not to hijack, but I have to say this.
> 
> You make a good point that a good MMA guy would win a MMA fight against a good boxer. As they should. But that is only in a MMA/Octagon setting.
> 
> ...


Obviously this is right, but I don't get the comparison. Ofcourse the boxer would win the boxing match, and the mma guy would win in the octagon. This all has to do with how they train. Could one beat the other if they trained specifically for each others sport? I think there would be a good chance. This is like saying Tiger Woods would beat Andy Roddick in a game of golf, but Andy would beat him at tennis.

For the people that disagree with this, why isn't it a good idea? UFC is coming on like a storm, and is getting better ratings than other sports, even when the other sport is into the playoffs.....example baseball last year. A lot of young kids look up to these people as their heros. I'm sure kids, and young adults will want to buy a bowtech, just cause Tim Sylvia shoots one, just like basketball players want to wear Air Jordans. Heck, if they can get Matt Hughes to shoot a bowtech, every 12-25 year old in Iowa will be shooting one.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

bowdude300 said:


> I know this is bashing but i have to do it anyway. A company with stupid looking bows sponsering a really stupid sport... its a perfect match.


WOW, and what sports do you like and think are that much better??


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

kravguy said:


> WOW, and what sports do you like and think are that much better??


How about archery, for one.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Country said:


> You do realize that these fights are seen by millions of people right?
> 
> Surely you are not saying that folks barbaric enough to watch or participate in this type of activity could not possibly be target archers?
> 
> ...


You are doing a great job of representing Bow Tech and Bow Tech is doing a great job of representing archery to the world..........NOT!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

deadx said:


> How about archery, for one.



deadx, I understand(at least I think I do ) what you are trying to say, but archery is really a small world. Dumping more money into our small world, IMO, is pretty much more of the same we have now.

I have no idea whether Bowtechs marketing strategy will bring more people into archery, both participants and sponsors, but at least they are doing SOMETHING different than the same stuff that has been keeping our sport stagnant for years.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Country said:


> You do realize that these fights are seen by millions of people right?
> 
> Surely you are not saying that folks barbaric enough to watch or participate in this type of activity could not possibly be target archers?
> 
> ...


One more post on this idiotic thread and then I am gone.
This is a perfect example of Bow Tech`s master plan to increase their sales and profit margin at the expense of the archery community and archery in general. They have consistently snubbed the professionals in our sport and refuse to put anything back into the sport that they supposedly care so much about. By their actions they show that not even their amateur staff ranks very highly with them. 
In parting I have to say that my favorite all-time tv commercial is the one where the archer draws back his bow to destroy the 3D target and the PSE semi obliterates it before his arrow gets to the target. Priceless.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

meanv2 said:


> I think reaching out into other sports like the PBR and the UFC is very smart and also good for Bowtech as well as all of Archery. Good Luck Tim!!


Personally I think it is an excellent move. Face it guys, advertising on hunting shows is like having a both at an archery tournament... you're not hitting anyone knew, everyone that is there is already an archer.

By reaching out the PBR and UFC you are getting a whole new audience that may not be into archery currently but may enjoy it.

Its a great move by Bowtech yet again and I wouldn't be surprised to see more non-hunting related sponsorship deals in the future.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

deadx said:


> How about archery, for one.


Yeah, but do we need to say something is really stupid when the person probably doesn't know the first thing about it? Thats kind of ignorant if you ask me.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

deadx said:


> You are doing a great job of representing Bow Tech and Bow Tech is doing a great job of representing archery to the world..........NOT!



My friend, I have never even owned a Bowtech. 

Don`t sell `em, service `em, nothing, nada, zilch.

Hey, I have no idea whether BT`s marketing strategy will help in the long run, but please tell me why it is a poor way to represent archery? 

Lets face it, as we stand now, this sport of competitive archery we enjoy, is nothing more than an expensive hobby.

Most of the prize money is nothing more than one archer opening his/her wallet, and giving it to a fellow archer.

We need to find a way to compete for someone elses money.

Sure, some ARCHERY companies, and especially Mathews, are generous in their contributions, but MOST archery companies that contribute only help the top 1 or 2 percent of the class.

Maybe Bowtech is onto something here?

And even if they are not, how would they be any worse than another archery industry company who does NOTHING to try and promote our sport?

I must be missing something here? I simply cannot see what the animosity is towards this company attempting to broaden archerys horizons....

BTW, what ever made you think I was connected to BT?


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

deadx said:


> One more post on this idiotic thread and then I am gone.
> This is a perfect example of Bow Tech`s master plan to increase their sales and profit margin at the expense of the archery community and archery in general. They have consistently snubbed the professionals in our sport and refuse to put anything back into the sport that they supposedly care so much about. By their actions they show that not even their amateur staff ranks very highly with them.
> In parting I have to say that my favorite all-time tv commercial is the one where the archer draws back his bow to destroy the 3D target and the PSE semi obliterates it before his arrow gets to the target. Priceless.


I do agree that Bowtech doesn't put nearly enough back into target archery. Look how many Bowtech pro-staffers there are out there.

However on the other side of the coin Hoyt and Mathews already dominate the tournament scene. What benefit to archery would Bowtech's involvement really have? An extra 2K in the winners pocket? I feel that Bowtech is pulling more people into the sport as opposed to paying the people who are already into it. I think its a good move on their part. The more new archers in the sport the more that will eventually start shooting 3-d's and targets.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

I think it's a noble idea... trying to reach outside markets to increase interest in archery/bowhunting. That being said I think it's premature. I think before you jump off on an advertising campaign like this one, you better have a good program in place to take care of the customer base you already have. First, with the PBR now this. I don't know what litmus test Bowtech is using to determine what percentage of sales is being generated by the whole PBR thing, but IMO it can't be much. Personally, I'd rather see them take the money that they're throwing at this UFC fighter and give it NASP or use it to pay for televising the next IBO worlds. I love my Bowtech's don't get me wrong, but if Bowtech doesn't start trying get their bows in the hands of some pro archers, they are in for some trouble down the road. The old saying that you "don't bite the hand that feeds you" comes to mind.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

BradMc26 said:


> Not to hijack, but I have to say this.
> 
> You make a good point that a good MMA guy would win a MMA fight against a good boxer. As they should. But that is only in a MMA/Octagon setting.
> 
> ...


Relax,

If you read my post, you will see that I was referring to an MMA fight, not a boxing match, IE the high kick, slam etc...

Obviously a skilled boxer would win a fight against a fighter from another sport, it goes both ways,

that wasn't the question originally asked in the post I replied to


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

jgd2305 said:


> But, they have been taking shots from other boxers wearing those huge padded boxing gloves.
> 
> The gloves used in MMA have next to no padding, and their sole purpouse is to protect the fighters knuckles from being broken.
> 
> ...


Training gloves have a good amount of padding and fight gloves have some as well. Many a fighter has tasted canvas with 8oz fight gloves and 18oz training gloves. Gloves keep you from cutting as easy, knuckles still get broken with gloves. Hand wraps, tape jobs, these help keep your hands from exploding but they still do. How many boxers have to postpone fights from hand injuries, boxers...those guys with the huge padded gloves?

Fights are fought for a reason, but there isn't a MMA fighter in the world who wouldn't respect a good boxer. Strikers / Boxers are dangerous and generally an average boxer will have better hands than a great MMA fighter. To reference Tyson might be a bad move because in his prime he had great movement in his upper and lower body. He could close the distance, work the angles, and always be in position to hit you. You could teach a guy like that to defend takedowns.

Ultimately we'll never see great boxers migrate to MMA because the money isn't there and being a boxing champion still carries more glory than being a MMA champion.


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

JohnRock said:


> Training gloves have a good amount of padding and fight gloves have some as well. Many a fighter has tasted canvas with 8oz fight gloves and 18oz training gloves. Gloves keep you from cutting as easy, knuckles still get broken with gloves. Hand wraps, tape jobs, these help keep your hands from exploding but they still do. How many boxers have to postpone fights from hand injuries, boxers...those guys with the huge padded gloves?
> 
> Fights are fought for a reason, but there isn't a MMA fighter in the world who wouldn't respect a good boxer. Strikers / Boxers are dangerous and generally an average boxer will have better hands than a great MMA fighter. To reference Tyson might be a bad move because in his prime he had great movement in his upper and lower body. He could close the distance, work the angles, and always be in position to hit you. You could teach a guy like that to defend takedowns.
> 
> Ultimately we'll never see great boxers migrate to MMA because the money isn't there and being a boxing champion still carries more glory than being a MMA champion.



You said it perfectly, 

"you could teach a guy like that to defend takedowns"

It is possible that a guy like Tyson could have been developed into a skilled MMA fighter, but I don't think he would have had much success if you drove him to the arena with no other training than what he would have being a boxer, and tossed him into the octagon with a skilled MMA heavyweight who is versed in striking, wrestling, and BJJ.

Even the current light heavyweight Champ, Chuck Liddell, who is the best puncher in MMA has a standout background in Wrestling, both high school and Collegiate.

You are what you are, 

But you can be trained to be something else

But then you aren't what you were when you started, but something entirely different. 

Punching is only one skill needed by a good MMA fighter, and dare I say, not nearly the most important.

Randy Couture-

UFC hall of famer, one of the best MMA fighters to ever live.

2 time Heavyweight Champ,

3 time Light Heavyweight Champ.

Fighting Tim Sylvia for the Heavyweight belt in two weeks.




Has never knocked anyone out.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Now I offically consider this thread hijacked.

I wasnt trying to jump down your throat and maybe I misread what you were saying as my morning coffee hadnt kicked in.

I thought you were saying that guys like Liddell and Sylvia would be able to destroy Tyson, etc.

I was just saying that wasnt the case. Lets just use Liddell as an example. Dont get me wrong, I love the guy, and he is one bad mofo. But anyone that follows boxing knows that the world is BEGGING for a true heavyweight champion right now.

Everyone knows that Liddell likes to keep his fights standing and boxing. He has great takedown defense, but he always goes back to boxing/striking. Chuck fights at 205, in boxing that is a heavyweight. It is a small heavyweight, but still a heavyweight. As good of a boxer as Chuck appears to be in the UFC. He would be a average boxer at best. 

If he was such a great boxer/striker, why doesnt he do that? The money in that is 10 times what the UFC is. Just look at the Oscar an Floyd fight coming up this spring. I think that I have read, Oscar is going to make like 10 million dollars for this fight.

Boxing is not called the sweet science for nothing. If someone like PFB ever got into MMA and took it really serious, these MMA guys would be in some trouble.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

So far I haven't seen anybody in the ufc fights who looked like he had any real idea of what throwing punches was about. I always had a sense of watching reality with serious prizefighters like Duran, Roy Jones, Joe Louis or even Tyson in his hayday. All of those guys could take people out with one or two punches to the head or the body. Whether or not anybody in the ufc fights could deal with anything like that is an open question. My money would be against it.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Bah, you guys are all missing the most important issue. Bowtech obviously is trying to capitalize on the UFC's promotion of their heavyweight champ. What's Bowtech going to do in two weeks when Couture kicks his ass and he's at least a year before his first chance to get the belt back?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> What's Bowtech going to do in two weeks when Couture kicks his ass and he's at least a year before his first chance to get the belt back?


We aren't sponsoring Tim with the idea that he's only "good to us" if he's the UFC heavyweight champ.........we'll still be supporting a great guy, professional fighter and fellow BOWHUNTER. Tim will be a great vehicle for reaching out to a segment of the population that might not know the joy of sitting in a treestand with archery gear or toeing the line at a competition.........that will be true whether he's the Heavyweight Champ or the last ranked person in the UFC. :star:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not that I don't like Bowtech...I have owned a few they are OK, I also watch UFC and MMA fights *BUT* that being said, I think the two in the same sentence in odd  

I wonder how much $$$ is gonna be wasted on this...Sure advertisement works but I dont think they will get anymore BOW SALES outta UFC than they would if they sponsored more Pro shooters or shooting events around the World.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone that thinks this is a bad move for Bowtech ever take marketing in Collage.
If you did you would see this as nothing but a good creative move.

I think if you look at Bowtechs marketing in the past, then look at what they have become in the industry, you wouldn't question where they are now going.

It isn't about marketing just to archers that already know what is out there. Its about the mass market of gender,age group, and also attracting others to the sport. 

Best regards
Allan


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> I know this is bashing but i have to do it anyway. A company with stupid looking bows sponsering a really stupid sport... its a perfect match.


That is a stupid thing to say 

I think it is very smart of bowtech. Get their name out there to alot of other age groups, etc.

Personally I think doing commercials is a waste of money, with the likes of dvr,etc. I rarely watch commercials at all to begin with and now that I can fast forward thru them I never watch them.

Rick


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx, I suppose, given your avatar, you're one of the "pros" you feel BowTech should be lining the pockets of. Any self-interest involved? I'll bet you the vast majority of archers don't know of, nor care about target archery. Obviously the people into target archery........are into archery. What is the attendance at a typical tournament? By that I mean spectators including the TV audience. Probably somewhat smaller than the audience viewing the PBR or UFC. There's a huge potential market in these two venues. If you'll allow your self-interests to take a back seat for a moment, you might be able to understand this. 

bowdude300, you use a word twice in your post that sums up you post perfectly. The word is not "I".


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> deadx, I suppose, given your avatar, you're one of the "pros" you feel BowTech should be lining the pockets of. Any self-interest involved? I'll bet you the vast majority of archers don't know of, nor care about target archery. Obviously the people into target archery........are into archery. What is the attendance at a typical tournament? By that I mean spectators including the TV audience. Probably somewhat smaller than the audience viewing the PBR or UFC. There's a huge potential market in these two venues. If you'll allow your self-interests to take a back seat for a moment, you might be able to understand this.
> 
> bowdude300, you use a word twice in your post that sums up you post perfectly. The word is not "I".



If the vast majority of archers don`t know of or care about target archery why then is Bow Tech going to appeal to non-archery people with their (wasted money) add campaign?? It appears to me that some archers are archery`s worst enemy. Darn right I have a self interest in lining my pockets with Bow Techs money. Just like NasCar pros and Football pros and basketball and baseball and......... all the other pro athletes out in the world who line their pockets with money spent by joes who buy all the tickets and shirts and hats and jackets and coffee cups ,etc.,etc.
Bow Tech is out there trying to scrape the bottom of the barrel for the last remaining potential bowhunter and the vast array of potential target archers just gets ignored by them. If we could get the bowhunters interested in target archery and get them buying target gear and practicing and shooting their bows all year round we would be reaching another several million people for target archery that already have knowledge of the game. The others will trickle in when they see how much fun target archery is. Let`s not forget another plus to promoting target archery either............. more accurate shooting.......for hunting and target........ period! Bow Tech, this is a no-brainer!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

deadx said:


> Bow Tech is out there trying to scrape the bottom of the barrel for the last remaining potential bowhunter and the vast array of potential target archers just gets ignored by them.


:sad: 

I'm taking THE NATURAL in this one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!??? 

That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.

I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!???
> 
> That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.




OK I promise I won`t say anything more about this whole Bow Tech cage fighting fiasco anymore.........unless sorely provoked.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm taking THE NATURAL in this one. :thumbs_up



Slippy, you mean neutral don`t you?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!???
> 
> That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.



OUCH!!!  

I think Tim is a fine champion although I think for Bowtech, Kenny Florian would be more representative of their product and service.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

deadx said:


> Slippy, you mean neutral don`t you?


NOPE. lain:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I think Tim is a fine champion although I think for Bowtech, Kenny Florian would be more representative of their product and service.


Dude, now you're talkin'...sort of. Kenny Florian would be a KILLER choice for Bowtec. The guy is a fighter! Tim the marmalade jelly boy Sylvia? Well, see the above post.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> NOPE. lain:



Oh I get it now.....duuuh.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

This is kinda like those hunting shows that are sponsered by like auto body shops and stuff...I always see that and think, dude that sucks, nobody in your own industry would sponsor you huh? Strange bedfellows, but I guess airtime is airtime huh...


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!???
> 
> That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.


Its pretty hard to say that Tim sucks seeing how he is the CHAMPION! I'd have to say that Orlovski is a pretty damn good fighter/ ex-champion and how many times did Tim beat him? 

Also, who are you to call Tim Silvia a fat ass and idiot! If you wouldn't say it to his face, don't say it here! Even if you don't like him as a fighter how can you bash a fellow bowhunter and outdoorsman, not to mention just a cool guy!


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Matt / PA said:


> Release Date: For Immediate Release
> 
> BOWTECH ENTERS THE CAGE
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx, I expect you realize target archery is a small piece of a small pie. Just because I don't feel archery "pros" are the only people capable of representing archery hardly makes me archery's worst enemy. You admit it's no more than self interest that drives you to your conclusion re: BowTech's decisions with their marketing direction. I wouldn't say BowTech are "scraping the bottom of the barrel" looking for potential customers. More like looking in different places for them. Maybe one of those "joes" BowTech scrape up will buy a tee shirt or coffee mug with your picture on it some day.  :wink:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> deadx, I expect you realize target archery is a small piece of a small pie. Just because I don't feel archery "pros" are the only people capable of representing archery hardly makes me archery's worst enemy. You admit it's no more than self interest that drives you to your conclusion re: BowTech's decisions with their marketing direction. I wouldn't say BowTech are "scraping the bottom of the barrel" looking for potential customers. More like looking in different places for them. Maybe one of those "joes" BowTech scrape up will buy a tee shirt or coffee mug with your picture on it some day.  :wink:


I still would counsel Bow Tech to put their money in a pro staff program and ante up some tournament sponsorship money to get target archery pumped up. My interest in all this is to get archery off the ground instead of limping along with the way it is going...............slowly inching along. Hey... at least I have never bashed the bow........................................ok .....maybe one time in jest.:wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

lx12ringer said:


> Its pretty hard to say that Tim sucks seeing how he is the CHAMPION! I'd have to say that Orlovski is a pretty damn good fighter/ ex-champion and how many times did Tim beat him?
> 
> Also, who are you to call Tim Silvia a fat ass and idiot! If you wouldn't say it to his face, don't say it here! Even if you don't like him as a fighter how can you bash a fellow bowhunter and outdoorsman, not to mention just a cool guy!


Hold off on the bash just 'cause he hunts? No sir, thats my opinion. 

I'd have a hard time holding my tongue considering I've spent, what is it, 80 bucks on the last two fights just to watch that dude avoid fighting? That is worth saying something about. Take the blinders off dude, seriously.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Oh yea, forgot... Geez.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*for what its worth*

Just thought I would throw in my .02, I am a fan of the UFC. I think it is a great move on Bowtechs part and I am not a Bowtech fan. As mentioned here before by someone else. Archery needs to be advertised to others not already involved in the sport. Right now, IF YOU AREN'T LOOKING FOR AN ARCHERY ADVERTISEMENT, YOU WILL NOT FIND ONE.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!???
> 
> That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.


I would love to see you say that to his face.

It is easy to behind the safety of your computer desk.

I also think there are better heavyweights in the UFC right now. But Tim is champion and he didnt get to be that by being a wimp.


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

BradMc26 said:


> I would love to see you say that to his face.
> 
> It is easy to behind the safety of your computer desk.
> 
> I also think there are better heavyweights in the UFC right now. But Tim is champion and he didnt get to be that by being a wimp.


Exactly!! That guy doesn't have a clue!!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> Hold off on the bash just 'cause he hunts? No sir, thats my opinion.
> 
> I'd have a hard time holding my tongue considering I've spent, what is it, 80 bucks on the last two fights just to watch that dude avoid fighting? That is worth saying something about. Take the blinders off dude, seriously.



Sure the $80 gives you a right to have an opinion but does it make it right to call him a fat ass and idiot? I don't think so!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

deadx said:


> I still would counsel Bow Tech to put their money in a pro staff program and ante up some tournament sponsorship money to get target archery pumped up. My interest in all this is to get archery off the ground instead of limping along with the way it is going...............slowly inching along. Hey... at least I have never bashed the bow........................................ok .....maybe one time in jest.:wink:



Steve,

With all due respect to your (and others) Pro status just how does a company handing someone free bows and big contingency checks help the sport grow? I can understand it can help a back account grow but the sport?

To make this sport grow we need to expose it to people that aren't already involved in it, that's one reason the NASP is so succesful. Just think, most of these kids aren't invloved in any form of archery until they get into the program but once they're expeosed to it, they fall in love with it.

That's one reason Diamond archery has gotten invloved with Ray Howell and his Kicking Bear program. It helps children and the sport both...


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

As for bow tech advertising outside of thier sport, one word....NASCAR
These people do it all the time and it if it didn't work then you wouldn't see viagra on a race car.....etc. What do those two have in common? Only old guys watch racing or what?.......lol.......j/k but, you get the point.
Plus, no such thing as bad publicity. The more people see your name the more succesful you look........thats just the advertising game.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Steve,
> 
> With all due respect to your (and others) Pro status just how does a company handing someone free bows and big contingency checks help the sport grow? I can understand it can help a back account grow but the sport?
> 
> ...


Pat you may remember I shot a Bow Tech a few years ago and left when I found out there was absolutely no pro staff program and no contingency money whatsoever. When I was told there was a shooter program for the amateurs however, I decided I didn`t want to be involved with a bow manufacturer that so blatantly ignored the pros in the sport. Now I see that Bow Tech is sponsoring some cage fighter and has sponsored some bull riders in the past. As I stated in an earlier post, there are approximately 15 million bow hunters in America alone who already have a knowledge of archery. Why in the world isn`t Bow Tech, or any other Manufacturer, reaching out to them to get them interested in target archery where the very real growth potential is??? What NASP and Kicking Bear and After School Archery Program is doing to get kids involved in archery is great but unless you get Mom and Dad involved in target archery how long will the kids stay in? Go after Mom and Dad. I have posted a quote from an interview with Pete Shepley on AT that should be famous by now about how bow hunting has virtually no growth left in it and if archery is to grow it must grow in the target ranks. I think most of the posters on this thread are not understanding my intentions on hijacking this thread(sorry about that). I am not so concerned at this point in time with fattening my bank account with Bow Tech tournament sponsorship money. I am concerned that archery manufacturers are ignoring the vast growth potential in target archery, involving hunting archers who are already familiar with archery. And apparently it is NOT preaching to the choir because I have been informed on numerous occasions on this forum that the vast majority of bow hunters don`t know and don`t care about who the top pro 3D or target shooters are, which shows ignorance of target archery. Reach those people first. 15 million bowhunters, there is your demographic target. Then I will gladly use my trusty Mathews to take Bow Tech money away from their Pro staff shooters and put it in my bank account.:wink: 

The point of all this is to show that we have dissension among the ranks of bow hunters and target archers and we are fighting among ourselves and against each other and we have not presented a solid front to ourselves let alone the non-archery world. In the past we have had 3D shooters and spot shooters fighting against each other, how lame is that????? If manufacturers would find a way to promote target archery in ALL its forms then all the retail stores that sell archery equipment would have to build much larger parking lots. I hope this is a little clearer now to those who are following this thread.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*For What its Worth....*

WE (Samantha and I) Have been shooting Targets for about 7 years on the National Level. We ahve worked with kids and adults to help them shoot better and get involved in target archery. I can't name all the people we have influenced into shooting more locally and nationally. We have worked hard for Bowtech and the sport of Archery in general and took alot of flack for it.

My Question is this "Which is better, 1 hard working pro staff shooter or 6 hard working amatures? " By the time you you pay 1 pro with entry fees and bows you can put that $ into amatures and get like 5 or 6 amatures. Plus who is the pro's selling bows to? surley not the other pros on the course.  and 6 amatures helping sell bows can easily equal that of 1 pro I would think. So that comes back to my next Question Why does Bowtech need a Pro? Yes it would be nice but not necessary. have you seen all the Amatures that placed very high in the ranks with the bowtech? I know their was several National Champions and 2 shooter of the years. 

Also everyone harps on putting out money into advertising in other areas other that archery. If the sport as a whole need to grow you need to start somewhere. If you get more people into archery by bowhunting then some will shoot 3d "Just to Try" then they will like it and start shooting alot more hince growth. If the general public actually knew how little money it took for some of the forms of advertising vs the return they get for it. It is fractions in the overall picture. IF you want the sport to grew you need to get more poeple in it, to get more poeple in it you need to go outside the archery community, there you will find new people wanting to try something new. Trying to recrute archers from inside the archery community is not growth. That is where Bowtech it going to grow the sport, From the OUTSIDE. Just my thoughts. Brian Smith


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

*deadx*

As a Pro do you you feel you feel you spend more money on shoots than I? That you need to have your funds refunded. AS a Pro how much time do you spend in schools coaching youth in archery weekly. As a Pro are you in touch with the grass roots archers and bowhunters?
Quite possibly you are, and there are Pros that put in a great deal of time. As a competitive archer for the last 15 years, and on the Bowtech Staff since 2001. Bowtech has got there money worth from me on there staff. 
I run weekly youth classes out of my home club year long, also archery classes from neighboring schools. On a local level, for me this means 400 mile radius people know who I am. 

The arrogance that comes from your post about not wanting to participate in Bowtechs' Staff program, paints yourself as a so called PRO STAFFER with a not so brilliant color.

I am done reading posts from deadx.

Best regards
Allan


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

bohntr said:


> The arrogance that comes from your post about not wanting to participate in Bowtechs' Staff program, paints yourself as a so called PRO STAFFER with a not so brilliant color.
> 
> I am done reading posts from deadx.
> 
> ...


I was already a card carrying pro when I asked Bow Tech to put me on their pro staff. You can`t be a pro and shoot on an amateur staff. Thanks for doing all you can to promote archery in your neck of the woods. I am just taking a slightly different tack in my approach. Good luck with yours.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

I was already a card carrying pro when I asked Bow Tech to put me on their pro staff. 



ohhhhhh, now i see why your drawers are in a wad over the tim silva thing.....:wink:


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is absolutely repulsive!!!!! How can Bowtec team up with a lazy fat ass like Sylvia!!!???? HOW!!!???
> 
> That guy is the worst UFC fighter in history! THE WORST! He hasn't even fought in his last two fights. All he has done is stand around. If Orlavski had pressured him in their 3rd fight, Sylvia would not be champ right now. Nobody can dispute this, the guy sucks. If you've watched his last two fights you know its true.
> 
> I really, really, really hope Randy Couture kicks the snot out of this guy when he comes out of retirement. Couture is the caliber of person who deserves to be a champion. Not this idiot.


Yeah hes a good guy and a fellow bowhunter, but Bowtech should have thought this one over a little better. I think after Cro cop and Jackson start fighting consistantly in the ufc, you'll never here much out of sylvia.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Here’s what have been my experiences with bow hunters and target archery. The big majority of the people I see, and shoot with at the local level, are there for fun. They’re bow hunters first, and 3D/spot shooters last. When I had a target color bow I noticed people were much less inclined to want to shoot it. A camo bow was much more interesting to them. This only reinforced my feelings; the 3D/spot shoot was just another opportunity to shoot, not compete. Thinking that growing archery, strictly by promoting it from within, is like paying your Visa bill with your Master Card. There’s benefit in one area, though not overall. Bringing hunters into the target ranks will only sell some target gear, maybe. Bringing new blood into archery will sell archery gear. And some target gear as well. Who cares where that new blood comes from? As long as it does.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> To make this sport grow we need to expose it to people that aren't already involved in it, that's one reason the NASP is so succesful


Well said Pat. Bowtech is doing quite well not handing out money to pros and it is a clever advertising move.

Rick


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey guys, look at this new recruit..guess what ranks he came from. Wanna 
keep track of all the target converts from bow hunting ranks as opposed to Bow Tech`s idea of taking them from the cage fighter ranks??????:wink: 
placed my order for a 07 constitution today. I just could not take it any longer. I can't eat or sleep and all I can see is spots. I have never shot anything other than a hunter setup but I have been dying to setup a target bow.

Ok so this is what I am thinking.
07 Constitution
Axcel AX300 sight
Black Eagle 42mm
.55 power lens
.019 post
Trophy Taker .010 spring steel rest
Doinker A-Bom stab and back V-bar
dont know about STS just yet.
And last but not least a new set of teeth when my wife finds out.

What do you think?
What would you do different?


Alright you Bow Tech boys, help him out.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Buckwacker181 said:


> Yeah hes a good guy and a fellow bowhunter, but Bowtech should have thought this one over a little better. I think after Cro cop and Jackson start fighting consistantly in the ufc, you'll never here much out of sylvia.


Bingo.

To the other people that have responded to this post, you're right. I've got no right to call the guy an idiot. He may very well be much smarter than myself. 

That being said, he IS NOT a good heavyweight champion at all. He got a couple of lucky blows on Arlovski, which is what makes the UFC so exciting, anything can happen any second. Then Arlovski was afraid to go after him and Sylvia just as annoyingly stayed away from Arlovski. Niether fighter showing any stones or giving the people what they're paying for. Munson was just to short to get to Sylvia and is also known as a guy thats not going to really push the fight. What did Sylvia do? Go after Munson like a bigtime, toughguy champ? No. He coasted. The dude has gotten by on his size alone. Like it or not, thats the truth. He will lose and be out of the UFC very soon, either that or he'll be the heavyweight equivalent to Joe Riggs. Thank you for your time and your patience in this matter.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

So yet again Bowtech chooses to re-invest archery dollars outside of the archery community. It is indeed a noble idea to try to draw more shooters into archery but where are all these new shooters going to go shoot that fancy new Bowtech when their local archery club has to shut down because they couldn't pay their taxes or insurance? No further comments from me on this . . . but I won't buy a Bowtech until they actually start helping the archery community.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> So yet again Bowtech chooses to re-invest archery dollars outside of the archery community. It is indeed a noble idea to try to draw more shooters into archery but where are all these new shooters going to go shoot that fancy new Bowtech when their local archery club has to shut down because they couldn't pay their taxes or insurance? No further comments from me on this . . . but I won't buy a Bowtech until they actually start helping the archery community.


Show me where they are not helping the Archery Community? Anywhere? They are helping inside the archery community and Outside the community to make it Grow. If the community grows then the community gets bigger and better. 

I really don't get where Bowtech is not helping Archery at all!!! I guess I am too blind to see it so help me here. 

Also I still want an answer to my Question. 



> My Question is this "Which is better, 1 hard working pro staff shooter or 6 hard working amatures? " By the time you you pay 1 pro with entry fees and bows you can put that $ into amatures and get like 5 or 6 amatures. Plus who is the pro's selling bows to? surley not the other pros on the course. and 6 amatures helping sell bows can easily equal that of 1 pro I would think. So that comes back to my next Question Why does Bowtech need a Pro?


Help me out here. Junkie


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> Show me where they are not helping the Archery Community? Anywhere? They are helping inside the archery community and Outside the community to make it Grow. If the community grows then the community gets bigger and better.
> 
> I really don't get where Bowtech is not helping Archery at all!!! I guess I am too blind to see it so help me here.
> 
> ...


Bowjunkie . . . . there are literally hundreds of achery programs across the country begging for funding. The NASP alone has dozens of schools lined up that have everything they need but funding. There are JOAD programs operating on a shoe string. There are college teams just scraping by. I've personally seen contribution after contribution from companies like Easton, Hoyt, Mathews, and many smaller ones. All I see from Bowtech is sponsorship of Bullriding, failed race teams, and now fighting. Great. Lets promote two grown men beating the hell out of each other. Yeah . . thats good for archery.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> That's one reason Diamond archery has gotten invloved with Ray Howell and his Kicking Bear program. It helps children and the sport both...


Did you not see this? Do you know that Bowtech has sent Hundreds of bows to Soldiers that defend this country so we can have a future at all. Bowtech is helps out alot more than people give them credit for. Do you really know what all Bowtech is doing? 

I am just tired of Bowtech getting slammed for not "Helping the sport" When they work hard and are the fastest growing Bow company. Give them the credit that they have earned. Thats all. Junkie


Also You talk about a sport where 2 grown men are beating on each other but the sport of Bowhunting is where an animal has to die.  Sorry when the cage match is over both people leave the ring alive.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> So yet again Bowtech chooses to re-invest archery dollars outside of the archery community. It is indeed a noble idea to try to draw more shooters into archery but where are all these new shooters going to go shoot that fancy new Bowtech when their local archery club has to shut down because they couldn't pay their taxes or insurance? No further comments from me on this . . . but I won't buy a Bowtech until they actually start helping the archery community.


Aside from the Kicking Bear program Bowjunkie mentioned, off the top of my head......Bowtech also supports "Hunt of a Lifetime". They are also Platinum level IBO sponsors, a Host sponsor for the ASA Pro Am tour, and offered something like $55,000 in tournament contingency money in 06'!?
I'm sure I'm missing some stuff and I know there are a couple other projects in the works right now to help get more kids into archery.....so how are they not giving back to archery? 

Because we don't have a paid Pro shooter?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> So yet again Bowtech chooses to re-invest archery dollars outside of the archery community. It is indeed a noble idea to try to draw more shooters into archery but where are all these new shooters going to go shoot that fancy new Bowtech when their local archery club has to shut down because they couldn't pay their taxes or insurance? No further comments from me on this . . . but I won't buy a Bowtech until they actually start helping the archery community.


So archery clubs will go under because BowTech have no pro shooters?  I contend these clubs will benefit from new archers brought in by thinking outside the box.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

medved said:


> So far I haven't seen anybody in the ufc fights who looked like he had any real idea of what throwing punches was about. I always had a sense of watching reality with serious prizefighters like Duran, Roy Jones, Joe Louis or even Tyson in his hayday. All of those guys could take people out with one or two punches to the head or the body. Whether or not anybody in the ufc fights could deal with anything like that is an open question. My money would be against it.



and you never will, i'll tell you why. in mma if you act like a boxer you're gonna hit the ground hard. a boxer doesnt have to worry about getting taken down so that allows him/her to focus on throwing punches and moving. theres a bunch of guys who are good boxers in mma but you don't get to see there boxing skills because the stance of the fight is different. i wrestled jr high, high school into college and i'll tell you this. if i see you plant to lay out the big right or left i'm shooting for you and if all you can do is box i'm gonna get ya too. boxing is just a part of mma.

as far as archery goes i agree its not a very main stream sport. most folks don't have any clue you can even win money in it. as far as bowtech goes and the lack of pro shooters, well it seems to me they're doing ok making bows for hunters cause i know a mess of folks who love there bowtech hunting bows. i'd venture to say there way more bow hunters out there than targets archers, and thats where the real money is.


----------



## JavaMan (Jul 16, 2006)

another reason not to buy Bowtech.

I find the UFC detestable and won't support any advertiser aligned with that garbage


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So does this mean I am gonna see Bowtech commercials when there is a UFC fight.....or are the gonna use a Guardian for a microphone stand in the center of the octogon?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Marketing strategy*

If this helps Bowtech maybe they can call Remington Arms and explain to them why it works for the bow industry cause Remington sure lost a lot of respect and sales have declined every year since they quit helping shooters and started pouring money into NASCAR.I would say this will be the same situation.The saying don't bite the hand that feeds you is sooooooo true.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I suppose you can publish Remington's profit/loss sheets for us to see. :embara: Including the intradepartment memos stating the losses are due to NASCAR. :secret:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Lets face it, Bowtech puts making money #1 and I think MMA advertising is a smart move from a business stand point. 

It would be nice if they supported archers though.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*something to think about....another org. bowtech donates to....*

BOWTECH’S SUCCESSFUL TRIBUTE PROGRAM TO CONTINUE FOR 2007

Eugene, OR (January 31, 2007) First launched in October 2005, the Tribute featured cutting edge technology that has become one of BowTech’s finest and most sought after bows. 

Since the bow’s debut, BowTech has contributed a portion of the proceeds from each Tribute sold to the Tragedy Assistance Program for Survivors (TAPS). Each year, this non-profit Veteran Service Organization offers comfort, support and assistance to hundreds of American families who face the tragedy of losing a loved one serving in the armed forces, for more information visit www.taps.org.

To date, BowTech has donated more than $72,000 to the TAPS organization. A Tribute is more than a word or name. It’s a core value that guides action. Therefore, in a tribute to the men and women serving in our armed forces, and to recognize their great sacrifice, BowTech will continue to contribute a portion of proceeds from the sale of every Tribute to TAPS throughout 2007.

“We have been blessed with the honor to provide assistance to the TAPS organization,” shared Gene Shands, BowTech’s VP of Marketing. “It is our duty to support our military men and women. As our business grows, God has provided the resources for us to help families who have made the ultimate sacrifice.”

“The donations we receive from BowTech have allowed TAPS to create a community that facilitates the healing process for the parents, spouses, fiancées, friends and children of our fallen heroes. The lives of these individuals, while never fully whole, are infinitely stronger because of the TAPS family and BowTech,” shared Bonnie Carroll, TAPS Widow and Executive Director.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I'd have to agree that a quality boxer would cause MAJOR damage to mma guys. One thing I see with just about all of the mma fighters who are supposedly quality strikers is, they throw a couple of half hearted jabs and then lunge in with their head down whilst throwing a huge looping right hand. Any half ass boxer would turn the lights out with a nasty uppercut. Next Saturday I gaurantee you'll see that in every fight. Its pretty ridiculous.

I don't know how anyone or why anyone could detest or call this type of fighting garbage. Its simply all types of fighting combined. If you don't like this you can't like boxing, karate, kickboxing, wrestling. To each his own but there's nothing wrong or immoral about it.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Any half ass boxer would turn the lights out with a nasty uppercut.


ONLY if they could keep from getting taken down which would be very hard to do in my opinion. I am a huge boxing fan but more and more I find myself watching the UFC and skipping boxing.

I am still in shock that Slippy complimented bowtech! Is the world coming to an end? 

rick


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

TheHairlessone! said:


> I am still in shock that Slippy complimented bowtech! Is the world coming to an end?
> 
> rick


I compliment them all the time if you would turn off your fanboy blinders. Which reminds me about the Fanboy of the Month idea I have.  

Agreed on the boxing vs. MMA thoughts as a professional boxing champion would have NO CHANCE against an MMA champion, NONE. The boxer would not be able to hit the MMA guys.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Top shelf boxer vs. top shelf MMA guy in same weight class...........boxer LOSES every time.:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Top shelf boxer vs. top shelf MMA guy in same weight class...........boxer LOSES every time.:darkbeer:


Mike Tyson at age 21 vs. any mma fighter in the world. Tyson knocks them out in 20 seconds. Remember Tyson is a boxer, but he grew up fighting on the streets, so he knows a thing or two about wrestling too


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Buckwacker181 said:


> Mike Tyson at age 21 vs. any mma fighter in the world. Tyson knocks them out in 20 seconds. Remember Tyson is a boxer, but he grew up fighting on the streets, so he knows a thing or two about wrestling too


Mike Tyson at 21 years of age was a freak of nature! He, and only he, may have had a chance back then.....not now.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

ttt

Just a reminder that UFC 68 and Tim's title defense is tomorrow night (March 3rd):box: :boxing: :first: 

(Hopefully I can find a seat at Hooters :tongue: )


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Back to the topic!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome Idea From Bowtech!


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Matt / PA said:


> ttt
> 
> Just a reminder that UFC 68 and Tim's title defense is tomorrow night (March 3rd):box: :boxing: :first:
> 
> (Hopefully I can find a seat at Hooters :tongue: )


I heard that place burned down............?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> I heard that place burned down............?


All better now. 

(Not sure when they started the annoying "Welcome to Hooters!" from every girl for every person that walks through the door though.  )


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

bowdude300 said:


> I know this is bashing but i have to do it anyway. A company with stupid looking bows sponsering a really stupid sport... its a perfect match.


this coming from a guy who shoots a JUNK bow. IRONIC.. i think so


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I hope Tim kicks Butt!!


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

So much for the great exposure of being associated with the champ.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Randy entered the cage wearing a Hoyt hat and took the heavyweight belt , beating Tim Silvia ....congrats to Randy Coture


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish these comanies would stick to archery. Don't we have enough to argue over?


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Well i guess Bowtech should have sponsored Randy Couture. Tim got his [email protected] handed back to em'.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thats was one of the best fights ever. Tim and Randy really made it worth while. I thought Randy might have had it in the first minute of the first round and I would have been happy with that. To see it go 5 rounds and Randy do so well against a guy that has close to a 12" reach and 50#+ on him was fantastic. For Randy to get those kind of take downs and land those great shot to Tim face was fantastic. Tim's left eye was swelled shut in the 5th round. After the judges decision the crowd went wild. Tim was gracious in his lost and congratulated Randy on his performance calling Randy a "Stud".:wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

whitetail99 said:


> Thats was one of the best fights ever. Tim and Randy really made it worth while. I thought Randy might have had it in the first minute of the first round and I would have been happy with that. To see it go 5 rounds and Randy do so well against a guy that has close to a 12" reach and 50#+ on him was fantastic. For Randy to get those kind of take downs and land those great shot to Tim face was fantastic. Tim's left eye was swelled shut in the 5th round. After the judges decision the crowd went wild. Tim was gracious in his lost and congratulated Randy on his performance calling Randy a "Stud".:wink:



Randy Couture made the fight worthwhile. All Timmy did was stand there and take punches. I'm not trying to argue with you at all, I'm just glad that dude isn't champ anymore. I said it earlier, if somebody takes the fight to Sylvia he won't be able to take it. 

Awesome job Couture!! And with a Hoyt hat on no less! To bad nobody saw the Bowtec advertisement cause Sylvia was on his butt all night.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope Tim Silvias archery shooting doesn`t suffer from all those blows to the head. Swelled shut eyes and brain damage doesn`t let anyone aim a good shot very well. There are a lot of ways to make a lot of money. Prudence would dictate that keeping the body intact is the best way. Archery professionals get to make good money and reduce damage to their bodies(there can be some wear and tear, rotator cuffs, tendonitis,etc.). It may just be the perfect professional sport for very competetive people. It is for me. I`m glad Mathews realizes that and I`m glad I`m on the Mathews team. There is a good reason Mathews is number ONE. Matt supports archery by supporting archers. You should see the annual Mathews Pro Staff Invitational. It is the most fun you can have with your pants on. Nobody else in the archery industry does what he does for archery, not even close. I`m sorry for Bow Tech`s negative exposure(if you think it was good exposure you are kidding yourself), and I hope they learn from this. Come on everybody, get people involved in target archery and show them a whole new world!!!!!!:star: :star: :star: :star:


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

deadx:
"Come on everybody, get people involved in target archery and show them a whole new world!!!!!!"

Why not get people involved in archery? I guess more entries does inflate pay-outs. :wink: I'll agree target archery is fun, but it's not what the vast majority of people choose to do. I see very few people's first choice as target archery. 

JohnRock:
"So much for the great exposure of being associated with the champ."

Remember, every archery pro is NOT a champion, either. But they still wear the shirt. BTW, who's the IBO Triple Crown overall champ in PMR? Gotta look it up I bet. You know who the UFC champ is. Glad your happy for all the wrong reasons. :embara:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

pdq 5oh said:


> deadx:
> "Come on everybody, get people involved in target archery and show them a whole new world!!!!!!"
> 
> Why not get people involved in archery? I guess more entries does inflate pay-outs. :wink: I'll agree target archery is fun, but it's not what the vast majority of people choose to do. I see very few people's first choice as target archery.
> ...


Yeah, I forgot, Silvia and couture weren`t looking for a payout, were they? :boxing: And Bow Tech wasn`t looking for a payout from potential customers! Bow Tech spent their money on a loser( I didn`t say it first). Even if Bow Tech sponsors a pro who loses at first the bow still gets exposure to many wannabee target archers. This isn`t rocket science.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

The more people exposed to Archery the better!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

meanv2 said:


> The more people exposed to Archery the better!!


Yeah, whatever. How embarrassing was this for Bowtech is the real question. :darkbeer: 
:darkbeer: 
:darkbeer: 
:darkbeer: 
:darkbeer: 
:darkbeer: 

ELITE RULES!


----------



## jw710 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like bowtech just got its butt kicked by a 43 year old.:embara:


----------



## JohnRock (Mar 26, 2006)

As I understand the situation, Bowtech is backing an individual fighter not the UFC as a whole. Bowtech picked a person who most fans dislike, a champion most are glad to see get beat, a guy who flips off the fans and makes excuses. I'm all for the exposure to the UFC crowd but the person they jumped in with might not have been the best choice.

If you want a group of people to come experience something, in this case archery, maybe the person you choose as your vehicle should be someone most people like instead of dislike.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

This is so silly. I dont even know why I read alot of this garbage.

ALL mma fighters have some losses on their record . 

Even Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture have been whipped so what is your point?

Sylvia will come back just like everyone else and I am quite sure he will be champ again if not one of the top two or three at heavyweight. 

rick


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

hmmmm... Looks like bowtech is getting humped in this deal


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

absolutely true but I would rather have to fight a boxer than an MMA guy in a street fight anyday. Not saying I could win but maybe they couldn't handle a decent wrestler on the ground where most fights end up anyway


BradMc26 said:


> Not to hijack, but I have to say this.
> 
> You make a good point that a good MMA guy would win a MMA fight against a good boxer. As they should. But that is only in a MMA/Octagon setting.
> 
> ...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

deadx said:


> Even if Bow Tech sponsors a pro who loses at first the bow still gets exposure to many wannabee target archers.


Let's see. If a sponsored target archer loses he'll be seen by what, 1000 to 1500 others shooters at the same event...Tim Sylvia did in fact lose (which as you state still gets brand exposure/recognition) in front of a sold out crowd of 19,000 and another several hundred thousand through pay per view. Quite a bit of difference in exposure woudn't you say? 



> This isn`t rocket science.


You're right, it isn't rocket science, it's called marketing and some ARCHERS just don't get the full gist of marketing. 




> There is a good reason Mathews is number ONE. Matt supports archery by supporting archers.


Mathews fully understands marketing and they market their Pro Staff well in magazines and such but what about when he thinks outside the box and he doesn't keep his money in archery, what's you're opinion of this?























> You should see the annual Mathews Pro Staff Invitational.


So how does this event work? Are each of you exposing each other to target archery or to try archery for the first time? Or or any of you trying to "sell" the brand to one another?


BTW, BowTech wasn't the only bow company that had a presence at the fight, so what's your opinion of the other company spending their money outside of target archery?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

TheHairlessone! said:


> This is so silly. I dont even know why I read alot of this garbage.



Had Silvia won, you would be on here posting every two minutes about how everyone should run out and buy Bowtech and you know it. Don't be a sore loser, Randy beat Tim like a rented mule and you can't handle that. :darkbeer: 

Bowtech Shooter, please don't try to change the subject. lain:

Jamaro, thanks for that picture, that is SWEEEEEEET!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

deadx said:


> I hope Tim Silvias archery shooting doesn`t suffer from all those blows to the head. Swelled shut eyes and brain damage doesn`t let anyone aim a good shot very well. There are a lot of ways to make a lot of money. Prudence would dictate that keeping the body intact is the best way. Archery professionals get to make good money and reduce damage to their bodies(there can be some wear and tear, rotator cuffs, tendonitis,etc.). It may just be the perfect professional sport for very competetive people. It is for me. I`m glad Mathews realizes that and I`m glad I`m on the Mathews team. There is a good reason Mathews is number ONE. Matt supports archery by supporting archers. You should see the annual Mathews Pro Staff Invitational. It is the most fun you can have with your pants on. Nobody else in the archery industry does what he does for archery, not even close. I`m sorry for Bow Tech`s negative exposure(if you think it was good exposure you are kidding yourself), and I hope they learn from this. Come on everybody, get people involved in target archery and show them a whole new world!!!!!!:star: :star: :star: :star:





OK DeadX, For the 3rd time I will ask this Question and I want YOU to answer it. For some reason you keep avoiting it. So pony up and answer. 
After you answer it reanswer it as if you OWNED Bowtech. 




> My Question is this "Which is better, 1 hard working pro staff shooter or 6 hard working amatures? " By the time you you pay 1 pro with entry fees and bows you can put that $ into amatures and get like 5 or 6 amatures. Plus who is the pro's selling bows to? surley not the other pros on the course. and 6 amatures helping sell bows can easily equal that of 1 pro I would think. So that comes back to my next Question Why does Bowtech need a Pro?



It is no secret the only reason you won't shoot a Bowtech is that they don't have a pro staff. You have a problem with them and are not painting yourself in a good picture from all the Bowtech Bashing you are doing. It is also obvious that you are not a Marketing person or you are letting other reasons blind you to the fact of what is going on. 

Bowtech Shooter also had some good Questions!!!
Sorry for the rant just tired of hearing the crap!!!
Bowjunkie


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Who do they Shoot Against?*

Is this open where they have to shoot against other major brands or is it closed where only Bowtech Bows are in?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Bowtech Shooter, please don't try to change the subject. lain:QUOTE]
> 
> If you understood the subject, you'd realize he wasn't changing it.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pdq 5oh said:


> If you understood the subject, you'd realize he wasn't changing it.


Last I checked, the title of this post was "Bowtech Enters the Cage and goes home with its tail tucked between its legs" please stop hi-jacking. Please.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Let's see. If a sponsored target archer loses he'll be seen by what, 1000 to 1500 others shooters at the same event...


All of whom will be paying attention to exactly what bow, sight, and other equipment is being used. 



BowTech_Shooter said:


> Tim Sylvia did in fact lose (which as you state still gets brand exposure/recognition) in front of a sold out crowd of 19,000 and another several hundred thousand through pay per view. Quite a bit of difference in exposure woudn't you say?


Of whom 19 may know what the heck "Bowtech" is. Most probably think it is exercise equipment like Bowflex. 



BowTech_Shooter said:


> You're right, it isn't rocket science, it's called marketing and some ARCHERS just don't get the full gist of marketing.


And some companies don't either . . .


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't where to start on this. 

first off Tim is not a poster boy for mma. and not well liked just go to a mma site and find out for yourself. and not a great idea by bowtech to use him. if you follow mma more than just watching the events, you know what I mean. but for those who don't Tim's is a tool. he flips off the fans his interviews are just sicking. but you have to respect him for getting in there and fighting. they need to use a popular fighter. like chuck,gsp,rich franklin,ect.


and the whole thing with Tyson v.s a mma fighter thing is a joke. for us who actually train in mma, know that ANYTHING can happen in a fight. for example the Kevin Randleman v.s Mirko Filipovic (cro cop for those who never heard of him before the ufc) Kevin destroyed cc with a lucky well placed punch, should cc beaten Kevin yes.



and there was some one saying the randy has never knocked out anyone. please know what you are talking about before you post.




theres just so much 



and chuck is NOT the best striker in mma hes not even a K-1 level striker. he throws punches at different angels. crocop is a better striker,Anderson Silva is a better striker and the list goes on. but he is the number one lw in the world.


and its Andrei Arlovski with an A not an O



anyways getting off my soapbox. I think it is great for bow manufactures that are trying to get in different sports to get more business.


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Whether or not Sylvia is a tool or won or lost is beside the point for me. I think it was a great idea for Bowtech to sponsor an MMA fighter. Tim got his ***** handed to him for 5 rounds, big deal. None of the top guys are without a loss. Embarrassing? Why would it have been so different if he would have won? Is it a good idea if he wins his next fight? Don't get me wrong, i'm not a Sylvia fan. I'm just saying i think it's cool that Bowtech is looking into other areas for publicity. It's smart. It got their name out there. There's a whole thread on the best damn archery discussion board around devoted solely to the topic, and it's 4 pages and growing. And i guarantee there are alot more people than some of you are giving credit for that realized what that Bowtech decal was. :darkbeer:


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*ufc*

I got to meet and talk to Tim Sylvia at the Arnold Fitness Classic on Sunday. He was a great guy and joked about not being able to see out of his left eye. Not sure about the advertising idea....but the name of the game is getting youre name out there for all to see and I know Nationwide Areana was sold out. Maybe it worked. Todd:darkbeer:


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

This post is unbelievable, or is it? I can understand why some are overjoyed that Tim lost, although the reason shouldn't be that he is sponsored by Bowtech. It should be that we all wanted to possibly see Randy win. 
This is MMA and everyone gets a licken sooner or later. 
For you clowns that laugh at Tim and Bowtech because he is not shooting the same bow as you. Clowns that is the only way I can discribe you.
It is like laughing at Tiger Woods when he loses an event or misses a short putt because you only run on Reboks or Adidas and not Nikes.

Tim will be back, count on it. If a guy can come back from having his arm broken while in a match. You know that he will lick his wounds and get back in the saddle. Ask Rich Franklin, or Matt Hughes.

Ah sorry Tim I was pulling for the Natural. heal up and hurry back can't wait for the rematch.

Regards
Allan


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that a new tattoo on Tim's left arm or is that a bloody bruise from the beating he suffered at the hands of The Natural?


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*I want a t-shirt*

*I want a Hoyt / Couture T-shirt !!!!*


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

I tell you what's funny. Slippy pm'd me a couple weeks ago and said Martin Archery had decided to sponsor Tank Abbott.

I wrote back and said that makes alot of sense considering he retired years ago and the last time he fought he was submitted in about a minute! 

GO TANK! I mean Martin! :rock:


rick


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

It seems like Bowtech is going in every direction they can think of to get there name out there. I still think they are doing more harm than good by not having contingency for top pro's.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

TheHairlessone! said:


> I tell you what's funny. Slippy pm'd me a couple weeks ago and said Martin Archery had decided to sponsor Tank Abbott.
> 
> I wrote back and said that makes alot of sense considering he retired years ago and the last time he fought he was submitted in about a minute!
> 
> ...




Rick, you're so full of ****. 

:moon:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

bowjunkie said:


> OK DeadX, For the 3rd time I will ask this Question and I want YOU to answer it. For some reason you keep avoiting it. So pony up and answer.
> After you answer it reanswer it as if you OWNED Bowtech.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn`t bash the bow just the stupid marketing angle. The only reason I won`t shoot a Bow Tech is because they don`t have a Pro Staff??????? That is a joke ....right? 
I don`t have to worry about what kind of picture I paint for anybody. I am not going to stroke anyone. I am at home with Mathews and Bow Tech is making it`s own bed and must eventually lie in it. Shame on you for ranting.:teeth: I`m just telling it like it is and you don`t need to apologize to me. Time will tell my man.....time will tell.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Let's see. If a sponsored target archer loses he'll be seen by what, 1000 to 1500 others shooters at the same event...Tim Sylvia did in fact lose (which as you state still gets brand exposure/recognition) in front of a sold out crowd of 19,000 and another several hundred thousand through pay per view. Quite a bit of difference in exposure woudn't you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple, everybody knows who Mathews is, they don`t know squat about Bow Tech exercise equipment or whatever it is. Pro Archers supported by Mathews got the name recognized as the best there is. Now he can coast a little and support some of his friends who are non archers. That is his prerogative. Wait....... I`m sorry, I don`t know anything about marketing.:teeth: 

The annual Mathews Pro Staff Invitational is for the Mathews Pros and TV personalities sponsored by Mathews only. No Bow Techers invited and we are all thoroughly familiar with the game of archery and Mathews Inc. Maybe Bow Tech should be invited so they can see how the real pros do it and how you take care of your team. Naah, you are on your own there!......


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Rick, you're so full of ****.


One of us is but it isnt me. I might even still have the pm.

rick


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

deadx said:


> I didn`t bash the bow just the stupid marketing angle. The only reason I won`t shoot a Bow Tech is because they don`t have a Pro Staff??????? That is a joke ....right?
> I don`t have to worry about what kind of picture I paint for anybody. I am not going to stroke anyone. I am at home with Mathews and Bow Tech is making it`s own bed and must eventually lie in it. Shame on you for ranting.:teeth: I`m just telling it like it is and you don`t need to apologize to me. Time will tell my man.....time will tell.


And you still did not answer my Question :no: Its ok I know you have drank the Matthews Kool aid and will never see the light. We are all trying to help the sport and You think Matthews did it all alone. Also you won't get an apologie from me. I think before I speak and I don't say things I HAVE to apologize for. I am done with this thread. Junkie


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

some of you people are mental. Rock on Bowtech, UFC is an awesome sport!!


----------

